# MusicXML Import ppp



## mslinn (Aug 4, 2022)

I am a new StaffPad user. After importing a MusicXML file, it came in as one very long line, with hundreds of pp and ppp marks. How can I remove them and wrap the lines?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 4, 2022)

The problem is likely in the program that exported it. Depending what options you have available, you might try passing it between different notation programs/DAWs. My experience has been that nothing handles XML better than Finale because it is their format. I haven't tried in Dorico 4.x, but I had terrible luck with 3.5.


----------



## mslinn (Aug 4, 2022)

So, there is no way to select all notes and provide a default loudness, or remove them?

The original was an audio recording I made in Pro Tools, converted to MIDI, exported as MIDI, converted to MusicXML by Guitar Pro. Each conversion seems to introduce a problem. I read that audio recognition was on its way, but more than a year later I do not see the feature.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 4, 2022)

mslinn said:


> So there is no way to select all notes and provide a default loudness, or remove them?


No. You will have to select the eraser and do it one at a time, though that should be fairly quick.


----------



## mslinn (Aug 4, 2022)

Not at all quick. It took me 15 minutes. I found there were problems updating the screen, so touching a symbol with the eraser causes a rectangular area to blank out, but the symbols were still there. I had to scroll left and right a lot to see the symbols that were not erased.


----------



## mslinn (Aug 4, 2022)

The score still appears on one very long line. It does not wrap.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 4, 2022)

mslinn said:


> The score still appears on one very long line. It does not wrap.


There is no wrap. StaffPad works in scroll view and not page view.


----------

